# removing balancing weight adhesive



## pany (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

I hope someone can help, my alloy wheels have got the backing pads from old wheel weights still stuck to the rim. I have tried to remove them with AG clean wheels and a brush, and even an old credit card but they are stuck fast.

It completely ruins the nice shiny look.

Any suggestions, I am guessing that thinners would ruin the laquer of the wheel??


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

i would try some tar remover on them.


----------



## Johnson5 (Nov 14, 2007)

Pany,

Just had some new tyres and had the same problem. I removed the black foam/rubber material with an old credit card (and a bit of patience) and then removed the sticky residue and any remaining bits with A/S Tardis, a toothbrush and an old MF.

John.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Yep, AG Tar and Glue remover or AS Tardis will do the job :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Johnson5 said:


> Pany,
> 
> Just had some new tyres and had the same problem. I removed the black foam/rubber material with an old credit card (and a bit of patience) and then removed the sticky residue and any remaining bits with A/S Tardis, a toothbrush and an old MF.
> 
> John.


Spot on :thumb:


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

cheers guys, now wheres my credit card


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

sit the wheel so the glue is at the very bottom of the wheel, spray on the Tardis (so that it "pools" around the glue) leave it for a few minutes then scrape it off, lovely


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

I have just removed some wheel weight gum, used an old kichen spatular then a combination of megs Super degreaser and some Klasse AIO....it now looks like new and you cannot see any residue.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

pany said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope someone can help, my alloy wheels have got the backing pads from old wheel weights still stuck to the rim. I have tried to remove them with AG clean wheels and a brush, and even an old credit card but they are stuck fast.
> 
> ...


A quick spray of WD40 or similar will remove it. Let it dwell for a min and bobs your uncle ! :thumb:


----------



## Denaliman (Apr 26, 2008)

Prep-Sol make short order of the adhesive as well.


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

thanks for continuing suggestions. getting to the adhesive is a nightmare, and 5 mins in AG tar did nothing. I gave up after about 30 mins last night.


----------



## Denaliman (Apr 26, 2008)

I just did my wifes last week with Prep-Sol. No problem. Use a soaked rag with Prep-Sol, keep the area wet with the solvent, rub a little and then remove before it flashes over. Wear heavy chemical resistant gloves.


----------

